# Torchwood HDNET



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I can't understand the motion artifacts(pixelization and blurry video) on what is normally stellar PQ on HDNET using DVR 622.
What is Dish doing?
Are all these added so-called HD channels to blame?


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveRS said:


> I can't understand the motion artifacts(pixelization and blurry video) on what is normally stellar PQ on HDNET using DVR 622.
> What is Dish doing?
> Are all these added so-called HD channels to blame?


I noticed the exact same thing watching Enterprise last night on the same channel. Perhaps it's the feed to blame?

EDIT: I checked the DVR, it was only enterprise. Torchwood looked great.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I didn't see any issues watching from the Dallas area.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought Torchwood looked good last night. No obvious problems from my end on Dish.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I thought Torchwood looked good last night. No obvious problems from my end on Dish.


None here either. I have a 61.5 Dish instead of a 129 Dish.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pointed at 129... so it isn't a 61.5 vs 129 issue, unless someone is in one of the more marginal areas and doesn't have a properly peaked dish.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I say no problems here.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

No problem here, Torchwood was great.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Torchwood was great, very sharp like HD should be. Enterprise was blurry though.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Looked great here too. 61.5°


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Looked good from here in So Cal from 129 as well. Looks like it's going to be an interesting series, too!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sure figured that it would be good since it's a spin off ot Dr. Who. Cpt Jack was found by the Doctor during a time when the Dr. was in WWII Britain.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Isn't HDNET on 110?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Doh! YES. HD Net is at 110° so all this 129°/61.5° stuff is moot. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Isn't HDNET on 110?


Yep... and as far as I know none of the recent additions (even the ones on 110) have effected HDNet's status.


----------



## Teran (Mar 16, 2007)

I saw some artifacts early in the show, but the rest of the show was okay. Nothing special as far as picture quality, but okay.


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

no artifacts here either...and thanks to this thread I learned that Torchwood was even available on HD...thanks a lot! it's even worth waiting a few extra days and ignoring it on the Sci Fi channel - what's up with the sci fi channel not being in HD yet...of all the channels that would draw a lot of customers I think Sci Fi would be a good one.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Doh! YES. HD Net is at 110° so all this 129°/61.5° stuff is moot.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Oops! My bad! I saw others posting about 61.5 and assumed I would get it from 129. Regardless, it looked great on the west coast without pixelation or breakups!


----------



## Banin (Jul 31, 2006)

Teran said:


> I saw some artifacts early in the show, but the rest of the show was okay. Nothing special as far as picture quality, but okay.


Same with me. However after trying to watch the first episode on BBC, HD with any amount of artifacts would be better. I swear the BBC SD version of Torchwood is the worst SD quality I have seen in a LONG time.


----------

